# Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Janeiro 2021



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2021 às 11:04)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2021 às 16:15)

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2020-12-31 18:32:00* e *2021-01-05 23:59:00

Assunto: Previsão Especial de Tempo frio no início do ano em Portugal Continental*

As previsões meteorológicas apontam de forma consistente para tempo frio a partir de dia 2 de janeiro (sábado), devido ao transporte de uma massa de ar frio associado um fluxo predominante de norte.

Foram emitidos avisos de tempo frio para vários distritos do interior de Portugal continental (Bragança, Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda, Castelo Branco e Portalegre) e ainda alguns distritos do litoral (Braga, Porto, Aveiro e Coimbra), estendendo-se estes avisos aos restantes distritos nos próximos dias, podendo manter-se até ao final da próxima semana. Encontra-se em monitorização a onda de frio a partir de dia 3 de janeiro (período mínimo de 6 dias consecutivos em que a temperatura mínima do ar apresenta valores 5°C abaixo da média climatológica).

A temperatura máxima não deverá ultrapassar os 15°C em praticamente todo o território até ao dia 8, no entanto nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro a temperatura máxima deverá variar entre 5 e 10°C e a mínima entre -5 e 0°C. Nas regiões mais próximas do litoral, as temperaturas mínimas deverão variar aproximadamente entre 0 e 5°C.

Espera-se ainda formação de gelo ou geada em especial nas regiões do interior e neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.


Siga as recomendações da ANEPC e da DGS e o acompanhamento da previsão meteorológica atualizada para os próximos dias:

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica e avisos consultar:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa/
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/

IPMA


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2021 às 18:48)




----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2021 às 12:45)

Isto para sábado promete:











Até bem perto do litoral:


----------



## David sf (6 Jan 2021 às 18:11)

Atenção que o ECMWF na saída das 12z prevê alguma neve na manhã de sexta-feira para o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo:






Embora no produto "significant weather" esteja a prever chuva - o que é mais lógico face às temperaturas previstas - há que estar atento:


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 09:02)

Perspectivas positivas, pois o AEMET aumentou a probabilidade de precipitação para a área raiana e o GFS mantêm a tendência.






Mas a cereja no topo do bolo  Obrigado IPMA por recuperarem a clarividência


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2021 às 10:43)




----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 12:09)

AEMET com incremento da probabilidade de precipitação para 80% no Sábado. Interessante o facto de aumentarem também o final do dia de amanhã. Ia ser interessante ter uma surpresa antecipada . Por esta ordem de ideias, não estranho que a próxima run do GFS carregue na precipitação para a região.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 12:17)

Consegue ser caricato o facto da previsão automática do IPMA prever neve em cotas médias (às 21h de sexta em Portalegre) e depois a previsão descritiva é esta:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 8.janeiro.2021

RESUMO:
Tempo frio, com formação de gelo ou geada no interior. Precipitação
na região Sul.

Continuação de tempo frio, com céu geralmente muito nublado,
apresentando-se pouco nublado nas regiões a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros na região Sul a partir da manhã,
que poderão ser sob a forma de neve nos pontos mais altos das serras
da região Sul.*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de nordeste, soprando por vezes
forte (até 45 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h, nas terras altas e, a
partir da tarde, no litoral da região Sul.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial no interior.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima na região Sul.


----------



## dvieira (7 Jan 2021 às 12:32)

*Continente*
Previsão para sábado, 9.janeiro.2021

Continuação de tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais prováveis nas regiões Norte
e Centro e no Alto Alentejo, em especial a partir da tarde, sendo
de neve acima de 600 metros de altitude.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, rodando
para o quadrante oeste na região Sul a partir da tarde,
soprando por vezes forte (até 45 km/h) nas terras altas, com
rajadas até 70 km/h, e no litoral, em especial a norte do Cabo Raso.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial no interior Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima no interior das regiões Norte
e Centro.

*Continente*
Previsão para domingo, 10.janeiro.2021

Continuação de tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado,
diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros em especial no interior,
que serão de neve acima de 600 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de norte/nordeste, sendo do
quadrante oeste na região Sul no início do dia, soprando por vezes
forte (até 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial no interior Norte e Centro.
Pequena subida de temperatura, em especial da mínima nas regiões
Norte e Centro.

_Atualizado a 7 de janeiro de 2021 às 11:59 UTC_


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2021 às 13:00)

Como Portugal deverá estar na, vá, 'periferia' do evento, se calhar não vale a pena estar a prescrutar os modelos. Como os locais com maior probabilidade já estão identificados, há que fazer planos consoante as circunstâncias individuais.

Muito tardiamente, mas o modelo britânico lá vai corrigindo.


----------



## talingas (7 Jan 2021 às 14:52)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Nova Run das 12h do GFS, para Portalegre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu nem digo nada. Já olho para os modelos com medo. Estou naquela, o que vier vem.. mas invejo  muitos os espanhóis neste momento. 

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2021 às 15:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Nova Run das 12h do GFS, para Portalegre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que comece o nowcasting  Todos os modelos preveem qualquer coisa para a tarde de sábado, mas estou com o pé atrás e prefiro esperar para ver. No entanto, já disse e repito, se vir uns flocos já fico contente.  Nada a ver com o que os espanhóis vão ter, mas já houve muitas situações em que eles tinham nevões monumentais e nós aqui com efeito rotunda. Se acontecer o que está previsto, já é melhor!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2021 às 15:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Nova Run das 12h do GFS, para Portalegre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A run das 12h do GFS ainda não começou a sair


----------



## Miguel48 (7 Jan 2021 às 15:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Consegue ser caricato o facto da previsão automática do IPMA prever neve em cotas médias (às 21h de sexta em Portalegre) e depois a previsão descritiva é esta:
> 
> Previsão para 6ª feira, 8.janeiro.2021
> 
> ...


O que é que o IPMA quer dizer com serras da Região Sul? Refere-se apenas à Serra de São Mamede e de Monchique que são as mais altas? Ou também outras ?


----------



## talingas (7 Jan 2021 às 15:37)

Miguel48 disse:


> O que é que o IPMA quer dizer com serras da Região Sul? Refere-se apenas à Serra de São Mamede e de Monchique que são as mais altas? Ou também outras ?


Possívelmente estará também incluída a Serra de Ossa e Caldeirão.

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel48 (7 Jan 2021 às 15:47)

talingas disse:


> Possívelmente estará também incluída a Serra de Ossa e Caldeirão.
> 
> Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


Pensei nisso mas como não tinha a certeza perguntei. Obrigado pela ajuda


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 16:00)

Agora sim  @joralentejano @SpiderVV @talingas @Davidmpb 







3,1 mm, um pouco mais que na run das 06Z

Link: https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/met...de=PORTALEGRE&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m&run=12


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2021 às 16:46)

GFS:





ICON:





ARPEGE:





O GFS não mostra acumulação para além do extremo Norte da serra, mas na precipitação mete tracinhos em toda a região. Os outros estão promissores e o GEM, também continua a colocar algo.


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2021 às 17:13)

Segundo o ensemble do GFS, praticamente metade do Alentejo com probabilidade de nevar superior a 40%. Acima dos 80% em Portalegre.


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2021 às 23:16)

Cada vez menos improvável a queda de neve no Alentejo e na serra algarvia:


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2021 às 00:03)

vs






O IFS também tem saída das 06 e 18z mas não estão disponíveis ao público. Para ser mais fácil, fica só 00 e 12z.

No duelo, o GFS é o mais instável.


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2021 às 08:47)

Previsão para sábado, 9.janeiro.2021

RESUMO:
Tempo frio, com possibilidade de ocorrência de precipitação, em
especial no interior, que será de neve acima de 400/600 metros.
Vento por vezes forte no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada.

Continuação de tempo frio, com períodos de céu muito nublado,
apresentando-se pouco nublado no litoral oeste até ao início
da tarde.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais prováveis no interior e a
partir da tarde, sendo de neve acima de 400/600 metros de altitude.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, sendo por
vezes forte (até 40 km/h) na faixa costeira ocidental, e sendo
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h, nas
terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial no interior.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima no interior da região Centro.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Alexandra Fonseca e Ricardo Tavares

_Atualizado a 8 de janeiro de 2021 às 5:51 UTC_


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 10:34)

GFS concentra mais a precipitação no sábado e dá alguma probabilidade para hoje, com cotas muito baixas.






Estranho o facto do GFS continuar a prever cotas de 0, enquanto o ECM insiste em cotas médias...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 11:04)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Estranho o facto do GFS continuar a prever cotas de 0, enquanto o ECM insiste em cotas médias...


O ECM também tem cotas baixas, no entanto, no produto Snow Line disponível no Meteologix, ele vê a serra de São Mamede e mete a cota como o ponto mais baixo ao nível do solo naquele local, que são cerca de 600m para o modelo, que não tem malha fina o suficiente para ver tudo.


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2021 às 19:20)

Para reanálises futuras será importante notar que o GFS é o único modelo que explicitamente indica a possibilidade de neve (0.1 - 0.5 cm) em quase todo o território.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2021 às 18:33)

Volta a chuva amanhã.
Haverá uma primeira mudança de massa de ar, pouco perceptível, com a passagem bem a norte da península da frente quente, o deslocamento da crista de altas pressões rapidamente para ESE e a instalação da corrente de SW:

Sinóptica de hoje às 12h: esta próxima noite ainda se sentirá o efeito da crista de altas pressões, com as últimas geadas especialmente no interior








Amanhã às 12h estaremos em massa de ar húmida de sudoeste, frente fria em aproximação rápida:





À meia-noite as isóbaras apertam-se, vento forte de Sul, a frente paralela e quase a chegar à costa oeste, sem expressão a sul de Sines; logo atrás uma frente oclusa já bastante antiga:





Uma primeira linha de instabilidade já terá entrado bem para o interior às 12 horas de quarta-feira, logo, em resumo, nas doze horas entre a meia-noite e o meio-dia teremos a passagem da frente fria, da frente oclusa e da linha de instabilidade, muita água se espera:


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2021 às 23:26)

Estendendo a previsão até 5ªfeira, 21:

Quarta-feira à meia-noite, o sistema frontal que passou nos Açores durante o dia move-se rapidamente para Leste...





...e ao meio-dia de quinta-feira já terá atingido a costa oeste, especialmente na região norte:


----------



## Tonton (19 Jan 2021 às 07:29)

*Depressão Gaetan e depressão Christoph - Comunicado Nº 1*

Informação Meteorológica
Comunicado válido entre 2021-01-19 04:19 e 2021-01-20 23:59
Depressão Gaetan e depressão Christoph - Comunicado Nº 1
Foram nomeadas esta 2ªfeira, 18 de janeiro de 2021, duas depressões no Atlântico Norte que irão influenciar o estado do tempo nas Ilhas britânicas e na Península Ibérica.A depressão Christoph foi nomeada pelo serviço meteorológico do Reino Unido na manhã de 2ªfeira, 18 de janeiro.
A depressão, cujo centro irá situar-se às 06UTC de dia 19 a oeste da Irlanda (em 50°N 21°W), irá afetar as ilhas Britânicas a partir de 3ªfeira, originando valores elevados de precipitação nessa área.A depressão Gaetan foi nomeada pelo IPMA no final de 2ªfeira, 18 janeiro.
A depressão Gaetan, que irá formar-se a sul da depressão Christoph, localizando-se a noroeste da Península Ibérica (em 44°N 16°W) às 00UTC de dia 20, e será a depressão que, com um sistema frontal associado, irá afe tar o território do continente a partir do final do dia de 3ªfeira e prolongando-se para 4ª feira, originando a emissão de avisos meteorológicos para precipitação, vento e agitação marítima.
Prevê-se que estas duas depressões se possam fundir durante o dia 20, 4ªfeira, quando a depressão Gaetan chegar ao Golfo da Biscaia, dando origem a uma única região depressionária.
Os efeitos da depressão Gaetan far-se-ão sentir já no final do dia 19 através de precipitação, que por vezes será forte no dia 20 podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada, por vento forte no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, em especial das regiões Norte e Centro, e pelo consequente aumento de agitação marítima na costa ocidental, com ondas de 4 a 5 metros.
O próximo comunicado sobre a depressão Gaetan será emitido esta terça-feira, 19 de janeiro, pelas 17h30.Tendo em conta o agravamento da situação meteorológica no continente, recomenda-se o acompanhamento da previsão e dos avisos meteorológicos ao longo dos próximos dias, consultando:
Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão descritiva: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão para a navegação marítima:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/ 
Ter, 19 Jan 2021 04:39:46


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 14:54)

Tmsf disse:


> Alguém me pode explicar porque o modelo europeu tem sempre rajadas de vento mais fortes que os outros modelos? Por exemplo para a próxima madrugada numas zonas tem rajadas de 90kms/h que nos outros modelos apenas chegam aos 60kms/h.  Sempre tive esta dúvida



Talvez devido a uma malha mais apertada e um detalhe mais fino na modelização da orografia e histórico estatístico da sua interacção com os fluxos atmosféricos, mas é apenas a minha opinião, nem sequer confirmo que seja habitual essa evidência de as rajadas previstas pelo modelo europeu serem mais fortes do que os "outros modelos".

Entretanto houve uma evolução da previsão para amanhã no sentido de intensificar o cavamento da depressão no Golfo da Biscaia. A frente oclusa recebe um aumento da velocidade de deslocamento  para SE e às 06h estará mais adiantada do que previsto ontem; não está definida a linha de instabilidade pós-frontal mas um enrolamento da frente. Esta previsão é baseada na saída das 6h de hoje. Para a situação posterior, às 12h de amanhã, vale mais esperar por nova previsão pois a baseada na saída das 00h não parece estar de acordo com a actualização na saída das 6h.







Tonton disse:


> A depressão, cujo centro irá situar-se às 06UTC de dia 19 a oeste da Irlanda (em 50°N 21°W), irá afetar as ilhas Britânicas a partir de 3ªfeira, originando valores elevados de precipitação nessa área.A depressão Gaetan foi nomeada pelo IPMA no final de 2ªfeira, 18 janeiro.



A "Cristoph" estava com 990 hPa às 6h de hoje, e na posição prevista. A "Gaetan" tinha 993 hPa.





Às 12h, Cristoph mantinha o mesmo valor central da pressão, Gaetan descia para 991 hPa:


----------



## Tonton (19 Jan 2021 às 18:20)

*Depressão Gaetan e depressão Christoph - Comunicado n.º 2*

Informação Meteorológica
Comunicado válido entre 2021-01-19 17:20 e 2021-01-20 23:59
Depressão Gaetan e depressão Christoph - Comunicado n.º 2
Esta 2.ª feira, 18 de janeiro de 2021, foram nomeadas duas depressões no Atlântico Norte que irão influenciar o estado do tempo nas Ilhas Britânicas e na Península Ibérica.A depressão Christoph foi nomeada pelo serviço meteorológico do Reino Unido na manhã de 2.ª feira, 18 de janeiro.
Às 12UTC desta 3.ª feira, 19 de janeiro, o centro da depressão centrava-se a oeste da Irlanda (em 51°N 19°W), devendo as Ilhas Britânicas ser afetadas até 4.ª feira, 20 de janeiro, com valores elevados de precipitação.
A depressão Gaetan foi nomeada pelo IPMA no final de 2.ª feira, 18 de janeiro, tendo-se formado a sul da depressão Christoph e a norte do Arquipélago dos Açores. Às 12 UTC desta 3.ª feira, 19 de janeiro, o centro da depressão centrava-se a nordeste do referido arquipélag o (em 45°N 22°W).
O sistema frontal associado à depressão Gaetan irá afetar o território do Continente a partir do final desta 3.ª feira e durante todo o dia de 4.ª feira, originando a emissão de avisos meteorológicos para vento, precipitação, neve e agitação marítima.Com a aproximação da depressão Gaetan ao Golfo da Biscaia, prevê-se que as duas depressões se possam fundir nas primeiras horas do dia 20, 4.ª feira, dando origem a uma única região depressionária.
Os efeitos da depressão Gaetan far-se-ão sentir já no final do dia 19 através de precipitação, que por vezes será forte no dia 20 podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada, por vento forte no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, em especial das regiões Norte e Centro, e pelo consequente aumento de agitação marítima na costa ocidental, com ondas de 4 a 5 metros.O próximo comunicado sobre a depressão Gaetan será emitido esta quarta-feira, 20 de janeiro, pelas 17h30.Tendo em conta o agravamento da situação meteorológica no continente, recomenda-se o acompanhamento da previsão e dos avisos meteorológicos ao longo dos próximos dias, consultando:
Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão descritiva:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/
Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão para a navegação marítima:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/ 
Ter, 19 Jan 2021 17:20:35


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 18:53)

Sempre em evolução a previsão, mesmo a curto prazo, e ainda mais volátil quando se trata de uma previsão frontal.
Últimas actualizações há menos de duas horas:

Amanhã às 12h, volta a aparecer uma linha de instabilidade pós-frontal em circulação forte de Oeste da Gaetan:





À noite, a circulação passa a pré-frontal de aproximação rápida à frente quente do novo sistema frontal associado a nova depressão que seguirá o mesmo trajecto da Gaetan, entretanto absorvida pela depressão a noroeste e próxima da Escócia:





A corrente de Oeste acelera-se e a nova depressão, ainda não nomeada, ocupa às 12h de quinta-feira o mesmo lugar da anterior no Golfo da Biscaia. O sistema frontal em oclusão rápida terá o ponto triplo sobre a Região Oeste:





A 60 horas (desde as 12h de hoje), noite de quinta-feira, a corrente de oeste continua forte mas inflectindo para WNW/NW, e a existência ou não de linhas de instabilidade ou mesmo pequenos sistemas frontais é... futurologia numa situação destas:





Sexta-feira ainda permanece a corrente de Noroeste, preparando a chegada de outro sistema frontal no fim-de-semana, e cujo sector quente, mais alargado, tem persistentemente sido posicionado sobre os Açores para este dia 22:


----------



## pe5cinco5 (19 Jan 2021 às 22:54)

StormRic disse:


> Sempre em evolução a previsão, mesmo a curto prazo, e ainda mais volátil quando se trata de uma previsão frontal.
> Últimas actualizações há menos de duas horas:
> 
> Amanhã às 12h, volta a aparecer uma linha de instabilidade pós-frontal em circulação forte de Oeste da Gaetan:
> ...



Boa previsão, gostei! 

Nisso o IPMA, apesar de servir para o público em geral, podia ter alguma secção mais dedicada à análise técnica sobre o que irá acontecer nos próximos dias, na minha opinião.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 00:55)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Boa previsão, gostei!
> 
> Nisso o IPMA, apesar de servir para o público em geral, podia ter alguma secção mais dedicada à análise técnica sobre o que irá acontecer nos próximos dias, na minha opinião.



Limitei-me a olhar para as cartas mas daquilo que se vê na análise frontal não se pode sequer concluir a intensidade dos fenómenos, especialmente ao nível dos acumulados. Pode haver acumulados substanciais ou não, associados ou não às frentes.
Do mesmo modo para o vento, etc. Temos apenas uma ideia aproximada da sequência e das datas.

Esticando um pouco a previsão, as cartas saídas há pouco mostram um fim de semana que pode ser chuvoso no Norte e Centro.
Uma frente fria a descer em latitude e depois a voltar para a subir, já convertida em ramo quente de um sistema frontal.






e já em off-topic (> 3 dias), o domingo, com uma situação de evolução Oeste-Leste muito rápida e incerta na posição norte-sul.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2021 às 19:54)

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2021-01-20 17:37:00* e *2021-01-22 23:59:00

Assunto: Depressão Hortense Comunicado n.º 1 *
Esta 4.ª feira, 20 de janeiro de 2021, foi nomeada pelo serviço meteorológico de Espanha, AEMET, a depressão Hortense, que irá localizar-se 500 km a noroeste da Corunha (46 °N; 13.5 °W) às 23 horas de 5.ª feira, dia 21, e que se aproximará da costa Norte da Galiza na madrugada de dia 22.

A depressão Hortense será a segunda de duas depressões que atingirão o Golfo da Biscaia esta 5.ª feira, dia 21 (a primeira depressão não tem nome atribuído dado que apresenta menor atividade).

Nos dias 21 e 22, os sistemas frontais associados a estas duas depressões irão continuar a originar precipitação forte no Continente, em especial no litoral Norte e Centro. Os valores acumulados serão da mesma ordem de grandeza dos que ocorreram durante a passagem do sistema frontal associado à depressão Gaetan nos dias 19 e 20.

Ainda para os dias 21 e 22, prevê-se que o vento no Continente se mantenha do quadrante oeste com períodos de maior intensidade. Em particular, na madrugada e manhã de dia 22, 6.ª feira, as rajadas deverão atingir 95 km/h no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso e 120 km/h nas terras altas.

A maior diferença em relação à depressão Gaetan será o aumento da agitação marítima no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso onde, a partir da madrugada de dia 22, 6.ª feira, as ondas serão de noroeste de 5 a 6 metros, podendo atingir 10 a 12 metros de altura máxima. Prevê-se que as ondas diminuam para 4 a 5 metros no final de dia 22.

O próximo comunicado sobre a depressão Hortense será emitido esta quinta-feira, 21 de janeiro, pelas 17h30.

Tendo em conta o agravamento da situação meteorológica no continente, recomenda-se o acompanhamento da previsão e dos avisos meteorológicos ao longo dos próximos dias, consultando:

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão descritiva:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão para a navegação marítima:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/

IPMA


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2021 às 00:36)

Para o meio-dia de hoje, quinta-feira.
A corrente de Oeste fortíssima produz a oclusão dos sistemas frontais antes mesmo de chegarem ao litoral.





Edição: a carta de previsão para as 18h. A oclusão tem o ponto triplo sobre o Alentejo.





A rapidez da passagem é tal que num intervalo de doze horas é difícil perceber o que aconteceu a este primeiro sistema, pois o incipiente sistema seguinte estará à meia-noite já a atingir o litoral. Esta frente está associada à "Hortense" em cavamento rápido:





Ao meio-dia de sexta-feira a frente terá varrido toda a península ibérica e a Hortense sobre o sueste de França. Parece que se espera bastante instabilidade pós-frontal em corrente de WNW/NW.





Sexta-feira à noite o vento já vira para WSW novamente, e a frente quente de um sector bastante alargado aproxima-se rapidamente durante a madrugada de sábado.





Mas para sábado a previsão frontal tem variado imenso, a última versão para o meio-dia de sábado desfaz o sector quente, a frente fria orienta-se WSW-ENE e a sua maior ou menor progressão para sul, além de possíveis ondulações vai criar um fim-de-semana bastante chuvoso no Norte e Centro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jan 2021 às 23:18)

Que tareia 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2021 às 20:24)

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2021-01-22 17:54:00* e *2021-01-23 23:59:00*
*
Assunto: Depressão IGNACIO - Portugal Continental - Comunicado n.º 1*
Foi hoje, 6.ª feira, 22 de janeiro de 2021, nomeada pelo serviço meteorológico de Espanha, AEMET, a depressão IGNACIO, que às 12h de dia 23 deverá estar centrada a norte/noroeste da Península Ibérica, por volta dos 45°N 10°W.

A depressão IGNACIO deverá influenciar o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental durante o dia de amanhã, 23 de janeiro, sendo as regiões Norte e Centro as mais afetadas pela passagem desta depressão.

Assim, prevêem-se períodos de chuva, que serão por vezes fortes e persistentes no Minho e Douro litoral a partir da manhã, e em especial nas zonas montanhosas das regiões Norte e Centro, passando a regime de aguaceiros durante a tarde. Há possibilidade de queda de neve acima de 1200/1400 metros de altitude até ao início da manhã.

O vento irá novamente intensificar nesse dia, sendo em geral moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando durante a manhã forte (até 40 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas até 70 km/h no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso, e sendo forte (40 a 50 km/h), com rajadas até 100 km/h, nas terras altas.

A agitação marítima mantém-se forte no litoral oeste, com ondas de noroeste com 4 a 4,5 metros e que diminuirão durante a madrugada de dia 24.

Este deverá ser o único comunicado sobre esta depressão.

Tendo em conta o agravamento da situação meteorológica no continente, recomenda-se o acompanhamento da previsão e dos avisos meteorológicos ao longo dos próximos dias, consultando:

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão descritiva:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão para a navegação marítima:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/

IPMA


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2021 às 01:56)

A sequência dos próximos dias, em previsão do MetOffice:

Sábado 23 (hoje): a "Depressão Ignacio". Afinal é mais um pequeno núcleo periférico da depressão complexa com centro principal junto à Noruega.

















Domingo 24: chuva só a partir da tarde.








.
Segunda 25: o anticiclone sobre a Madeira e a corrente de Oeste mais afastada para norte.





Terça 26: injecção anticiclónica de massa de ar tropical. Mínimas e máximas próximas e mornas.





Quarta 27: dentro do sector quente, continuação do dia anterior.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2021 às 19:52)

Algumas alterações de posição, mesmo a curto prazo as previsões nestas correntes muito rápidas de Oeste e de "luta" entre altas pressões a sul e complexos depressionários a norte, são imprecisas:

*Para amanhã às 6h* (saída das 6h de hoje)





*Amanhã, domingo, às 12h*: comparação da previsão na saída das 00h e na das 12h de hoje:








*Domingo à meia-noite (00h de dia 25)*:








*Segunda 25, 12h*:








*Segunda à noite (00h de 26)*:








*Terça 26 às12h*:


----------



## Santofsky (26 Jan 2021 às 16:15)

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2021-01-26 15:59:00* e *2021-01-29 12:00:00*
_Assunto:_ Depressão Justine - Açores - Comunicado N.º1
A depressão Justine, nomeada hoje (26 de janeiro) pelo IPMA ? Delegação Regional dos Açores, deverá às 00 UTC de sexta-feira (29 de janeiro), encontrar-se centrada a 40N 31W, ou seja, a cerca de 250 km a noroeste do Corvo, no seu ponto mais próximo do Arquipélago.

Prevê-se que a Depressão Justine provoque um aumento significativo da intensidade do vento, com rajadas na ordem dos 130 km/h nas ilhas do Grupo Ocidental, ---120 km/h nas ilhas do Grupo Central e até 100 km/h no Grupo Oriental. Provocará também um aumento da agitação marítima com ondas de 8 a 9 metros de altura significativa nos Grupos Ocidental e Central e até 5 metros no Grupo Oriental. Associada a esta situação meteorológica deverá ocorrer precipitação.

A influência desta depressão deverá começar a sentir-se a partir da tarde do dia 28 de janeiro (quinta-feira).

Para mais detalhes para a navegação marítima consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa
Data de edição: 2021-01-26 15:59:04

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp

Deverá ser a mesma depressão que irá afetar o território continental no próximo fim de semana.


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2021 às 09:46)

Santofsky disse:


> Depressão Justine


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2021 às 17:03)




----------



## Microburst (28 Jan 2021 às 12:54)

Orion disse:


>



Bom dia!

Peço desde já desculpa por este post, mas para os mais leigos como é o meu caso seria possível descortinar com mais precisão o que é aqui por vezes adiantado? É que por este tweet que o @Orion partilhou dá toda a sensação que poderemos ter um Fevereiro mais ameno, pelo menos por Portugal Continental, quando ainda ontem ou anteontem noutro tópico era mostrada uma imagem que supostamente se referiria a uma possível entrada fria continental a partir de dia 9/10 de Fevereiro. Se assim não for peço por favor que me corrijam. 

E como o IPMA parece insistir na continuação deste tempo cinzento, com temperaturas amenas e dias de mais ou menos precipitação, era para saber com o que supostamente poderemos contar para o início do próximo mês.


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2021 às 14:21)

Microburst disse:


> Peço desde já desculpa por este post, mas para os mais leigos como é o meu caso seria possível descortinar com mais precisão o que é aqui por vezes adiantado? É que por este tweet que o @Orion partilhou dá toda a sensação que poderemos ter um Fevereiro mais ameno, pelo menos por Portugal Continental, quando ainda ontem ou anteontem noutro tópico era mostrada uma imagem que supostamente se referiria a uma possível entrada fria continental a partir de dia 9/10 de Fevereiro.



Só publiquei aquilo aqui para complementar isto. Ainda vai a tempo de ser mudado para o tópico europeu, se for decisão alheia.

Fevereiro já é outro assunto  https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/open...rts_south_west_europe&valid_time=202102010000


----------



## Tonton (30 Jan 2021 às 23:47)

Aí está o famoso "vórtice polar" todo marado, com as altas das Aleutas já muito chegadas a norte (circulação a 10hPa) :


----------

